# Train to Goa



## Judy (Aug 2, 2010)

We've exchanged into the Royal Goan Beach Club - MonteRio in Goa, India for a week beginning October 30.  The time has arrived for me to book a train from Mumbai.  The problem is that I'm not sure which train station is closest to the resort. I've done some research online and _think_ it's THVM.  The resort doesn't answer my emails.  Can anyone help me out?
The address of the resort is Arpora-Baga Road, Calangute, Bardez, Goa, if that means anything to you.


----------



## Conan (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I've found the hotel on Google Maps, and Thivim Station would be nearest.

http://maps.google.com/maps?near=Mo...7503,73.752186&spn=0.011348,0.015922&t=h&z=16

"Located adjacent to the Arpora river close to the very popular beaches of Baga and Calangute is the RGBC at Monte Rio. Set on the slopes of an undulating hillside, it is ideally suited for those looking for lively party and entertainment venues all within easy reach of the resort. The resort consists of a range of studio, one and two bedroom apartments. Facilities include two swimming pools, the “Poco Loco” Mexican restaurant, 24 hour reception, evening entertainment, gymnasium, games room, convenience store and excursion desk. Excursions and activities include river cruises, dolphin watching, beach and water sports, trips and excursions. As the resort is on a hillside, it is not recommended for handicapped guests."
http://www.royalresorts.com.au/downloads/RR_ResortProfiles_India.pdf

http://www.medresorts.net/htmlfiles/resort_info3820.html

Poco Loco Mexican Restaurant (who knew?)
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Poco-Loco-Mexican/362207603950


----------



## thheath (Aug 2, 2010)

Considering the location and them not answering your emails I would try calling them prior to any further planning.  Without contact and direct verification from them of your reservation just arriving there would be risky.


----------



## Judy (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree.  I've been in contact with Dive Goa and they've been very helpful in many ways.  I've booked the Mumbai to Goa train and a dive trip, so we're definitely going even if it turns out we have to stay in a hotel.  I'll telephone the resort when we get closer to departure.  I just hate to make an expensive long distance phone call to someone who might not be able to understand me.


----------



## rwpeterson (Aug 8, 2010)

We'd also like to plan a trip to Goa and go diving so please post and let us know about your trip.


----------



## Judy (Sep 3, 2010)

rwpeterson said:
			
		

> We'd also like to plan a trip to Goa and go diving so please post and let us know about your trip.



I'll definitely write a review and if I remember, or if you'd like to remind me, I'll post my other experiences here.  We expect to arrive back home on November 26.

Right now, I'll tell you what I'm learning about doing business in India as I try to finalize train,flight, hotel, and excursion arrangements.  I found a website that books trains, planes, and hotels. www.cleartrip.com  They were recommended by Frommer's, so hopefully they're trustworthy.  They accept US credit cards online. But everyone else I've dealt with cannot do so. They wanted me to do a bank transfer  I declined because of the expense.  My hotel in Mumbai just said don't worry about the deposit.  Dive Goa set up a Paypal account so that they could accept payment that way.  Apparently in India, it's customary to only accept credit card payment when they can swipe the physical card.


----------



## Judy (Oct 15, 2010)

thheath said:


> Considering the location and them not answering your emails I would try calling them prior to any further planning.  Without contact and direct verification from them of your reservation just arriving there would be risky.


We called the Royal Goan Beach Club - MonteRio this morning using SKYPE.  The call wasn't free because Royal Goan doesn't appear to have a SKYPE account, but it only cost 10 cents a minute to call their landline from our SKYPE account.  A good thing too!  We couldn't understand the first person who answered and he couldn't understand us, but eventually we were able to confirm that they have our RCI exchange reservation and get answers to questions about transportation and internet access.
Now I can stop worrying and start looking forward to the trip


----------



## neash (Oct 15, 2010)

A very good and cheap pre-paid service for international calls is Localphone. (localphone.com) I use this to call all over the world (dh travels a lot) India is only 1.5 cents and the service is pretty good.


----------



## Judy (Dec 6, 2010)

rwpeterson said:


> We'd also like to plan a trip to Goa and go diving so please post and let us know about your trip.


I've just submitted my review of the Royal Goan Beach Club - Monterio.  I'm now working on a trip report for my dive expedition.  Not sure where to post that one.  There isn't a place on TUG.


----------



## Judy (Dec 8, 2010)

I posted a trip report of my dive excursion to Netrani Island here:  http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/ge...d-india-dive-goa-trip-report.html#post5619512


----------



## neash (Dec 13, 2010)

Judy said:


> I've just submitted my review of the Royal Goan Beach Club - Monterio.  I'm now working on a trip report for my dive expedition.  Not sure where to post that one.  There isn't a place on TUG.



Judy, I do not see it in the reviews section. Is it not up yet?


----------



## Judy (Dec 13, 2010)

neash said:


> Judy, I do not see it in the reviews section. Is it not up yet?


I don't see it posted yet either.


----------



## Judy (Jan 6, 2011)

I've submitted my review of the Royal Goan Beach Club twice now, but it still hasn't posted.  I don't know what the problem is. If anyone wants to read it, send me an email and I'll be happy to send it to you.  It's too long to post on this thread.


----------

